# World's most expensive Otocinclus



## Joecoral (14 Jul 2009)

I think I may have just discovered the worlds most expensive otocinclus in a local shop.
Â£10 (that's ten pounds!) each! What is the world coming to?!


----------



## andyh (14 Jul 2009)

Funny you should say that, i popped in a Maidenhead Aquatics (not my local) last week and spied Otto's at a fiver each!! Not ten pounds, but a fiver made me have double look to check they weren't gold plated! Normally pay Â£2.00 a fish!

Lets hope its not the start of something!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (14 Jul 2009)

Are they a new breed of Otoc called "Golden" 

Regards
Paul


----------



## davidcmadrid (14 Jul 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> Funny you should say that, i popped in a Maidenhead Aquatics (not my local) last week and spied Otto's at a fiver each!! Not ten pounds, but a fiver made me have double look to check they weren't gold plated! Normally pay Â£2.00 a fish!
> 
> Lets hope its not the start of something!



Paaah, one of the shops here in Madrid charges 8 quid. The mark ups are stooopid over here but there are some amazing shops especially for plants ( 25% the cost of tropica ). I have noticed they were full of info and tips ( on what to buy ) untill i started talking about Tom Barr , UK aps and dry fertz,, looking for information now kind of brings awkwardness. Good business for them i suppose


----------



## Joecoral (14 Jul 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Are they a new breed of Otoc called "Golden"



Nope, just your bog standard common otocinclus


----------



## Superman (14 Jul 2009)

I've seen zebra ottos at Â£10 each.


----------



## squiggley (14 Jul 2009)

My local MA were selling ottos for Â£11 each and yoyo loaches for Â£10 each.


----------



## Joecoral (14 Jul 2009)

ridiculous isnt it!


----------



## Nick16 (14 Jul 2009)

i hope they stay expensive, they are 'harvested' to much anyway.


----------



## chris1004 (14 Jul 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing all fish prices rise significantly people might value them more and treat them with more respect.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Joecoral (14 Jul 2009)

chris1004 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind seeing all fish prices rise significantly people might value them more and treat them with more respect.



Why should those who do actually value and respect the fish have to suffer though?


----------



## Nick16 (14 Jul 2009)

yeah, i wouldnt mind the increase in price hikes. but those who value the fish will be prepared to pay for them knowing that they can look after them and will get their 'money's worth' whereas those who buy them just cos they look nice will realise "hang on, this is getting costly, for some fish!"


----------



## davidcmadrid (14 Jul 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> i hope they stay expensive, they are 'harvested' to much anyway.



Our LFS is a breeder , ill wager a lot of shops breed them in the tanks " out back" ?


----------



## Joecoral (14 Jul 2009)

davidcmadrid said:
			
		

> ill wager a lot of shops breed them in the tanks " out back" ?



Not in any near me


----------



## gratts (14 Jul 2009)

> i hope they stay expensive, they are 'harvested' to much anyway.



It's nothing to do with a decrease in wild populations hiking prices up, it's simply poor management with shops not knowing where to order their fish from and so paying silly money for them.


----------



## TDI-line (14 Jul 2009)

I just bought 12 for Â£20 from MA St Albans.


----------



## andyh (14 Jul 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> I just bought 12 for Â£20 from MA St Albans.



Went there the other week whilst working down there, its a bloody big MA aint it!


----------



## TDI-line (15 Jul 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> TDI-line said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure is, i only pass through when i'm working there. They've got some nice adult Amano's too.


----------



## chris1004 (15 Jul 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its quite local to me and I always enjoy going there as the fish room is fantasticly run and with around 400 tanks has somthing for everyone. But their hardware section is very poor and completly overpriced IMO and doesn't have anything special or difficult to get. Even the fish are more expensive than usual but its worth that little bit extra as the quality is normally very good and they do appear to be well looked after.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Tunafish (20 Jul 2009)

Yup I agree, I paid Â£150 for two discus, the ones you can see in the pic!, they're gorgeous though, worth every penny!


----------



## Themuleous (20 Jul 2009)

Ive seen zebra ottos for Â£18 quid each!!!!!!     

I will add that as far as I am aware they are a seasonal fish, when out of season the prices rocket.  In season they are pretty cheap in my local MA. Â£7 for 5 last time I got some.

Sam


----------

